# 2011 Madone 4.7 - What's it worth?



## goldenstaph (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi all

The GF is new to cycling (~6 months) and we've convinced her that she needs a road bike to add to her commuter so that she can join us on the weekend rides.

Being a Specialized fanboy, I'd like her to get something like a Ruby. However, a friend's dad has a 2011 Madone 4.7 frame which has never been ridden (warranty replacement) and he's happy to sell. Problem is that the components are pretty old and the crank in particular is totally unsuitable (an old D/A 54/42, she'll never get up even a 1% grade).

So here's the dilemma- does she make an offer on the Madone and spend the $$ to get a new groupset for it, or should she spend a bit extra and get a brand new bike from the LBS properly fitted and kitted out? IMHO she'd be better buying something new and properly fitted, but given her budget the frame wouldn't be as sweet as the Madone. I'm not 100% positive that the Madone is the right size either, although a shorter stem should help the fit.

And if buying the Madone is the way to go, how much do you reckon it's worth? Sorry for the crappy iPhone photos...

Thanks


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Do not get a bike that's too big, you can't make 'em smaller.


----------



## nelson4568 (May 28, 2012)

give the bike to me ill be happy to give it a spin and see what its worth...lol if its too big get a new bike and sell this one you can get over 1200 easily if its a new frame


----------

